# PS3 Videos aufnehmen



## fighter0190 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH/X-Community.

Ich habe jetzt schön öfters mit der Idee gespielt, InGame Scenen von der PS3 aufzunehmen...allerings in HD.

Nach einiger Recherche bin ich dann auf das Ergebnis gekommen, dass es nur eine Möglichkeit gibt und zwar mit folgender TV-Karte:
*--> AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD*

Ich habe mir das dann so vorgestellt:
PS3 --> HDMI-Kabel --> TV-Karte = Aufnehmen.

Am PC hängt ein Samsung T260....also kein Problem.


Jetzt habe ich aber 2 Fragen:

1. Funktioniert meine oben genannte Konstellation?
2. Kann ich dann auf meinem PC (denke mal über Software der TV-Karte) das *Live* Bild der PS3 sehen? 

Wäre um klärenede Antworten sehr dankbar 

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## Karnivour (7. September 2010)

Und hat das so geklappt?


----------



## fighter0190 (11. September 2010)

Jain!

Per HDMI kann ich nicht aufnehmen, wegen HDCP.
Muss ich über den AV Adapter machen, was aber trotzdem eine HD-Auflösung ermöglicht (720p).


----------



## crazycore (18. September 2010)

Hallo! Ich weiß nicht ob es noch aktuell für dich ist. Jedenfalls hab ich einen Sony Vaio Laptop und da war PS3 Remote Play dabei. Offensichtlich kann man damit das PS3-Bild per Netzwerk auf den PC-Monitor bringen. Ich hab aber leider keine PS3 um das auszuprobieren. Weiß auch nicht ob das Programm auf anderen PCs läuft, auszuprobieren wärs. Ich fürchte aber es läuft nur auf kompatiblen Vaios. Außerdem sieht es so aus als würde man damit nicht wirklich spielen sondern nur den Content ansehen können, also Bilder etc....


----------

